# C-Media AC97 Audio Cannot start (code 10)



## lbachmeier

I had to replace my harddrive and re-installed Windows XP. The C-Media AC97 is not active. I do not have the correct cd for the ASUS motherboard to install the correct driver. Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## manic

Go to asus' website, support. While you are there download the mobo
drivers. Anytime you format you need to install those.


----------



## ecc83

Better still. Get a better soundcard.

Dave.


----------



## redadept

Try rolling back your driver to RealTek 97 .... this worked for me.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

ecc83, not helpful.

As my team mate suggested your motherboard drivers are available from Asus website, however your issues stems probably from a lack of chipset drivers (due to your recent reinstall of XP). If you still need help, please download PC WIzard from my sig and install it. Then go to FILE, SAVE AS, and click ok. Save the text file and copy its contents to this thread.

cheers


----------



## ecc83

I am sorry to be deemed unhelpful. My quick comment was justified.

I post 99% of the time on one of three sound forums. One of the most common problems that arise is On Board Sound and next Creative cards.

The driver ruggedness and general flexibility of a card like the M-Audio Delta 2496 needs to be experienced to be believed.

I had all kinds of problems with the OBS in all 3 of my pc's (the chipset costs about $1) and now they use 2496's and/or AI's.

bloodied but......

Dave.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

no worries, but lets try to be proactive nonetheless?

cheers, maybe you can help further then...?


----------



## ecc83

My experience has been to disable the OBS in BIOS if possible or Device Manager if that is too scary ( I only go there with great trepidation!) and fit a pci card as I suggest.

The 2496 is about £60 and is one of the cheapest "pro" cards around. There are others of equal quality from Emu etc but their drivers are said to be not a solid as M-Audios'.

As a half way house the Trust Optical Expert at about £20 is quite useful and gives the option of co-ax or optical S/PDIF connection. It also has 5.1 support (most pro cards do not).

I am by no means a pc guru! These are just my observations over some 3years of pc sound recording and breaking and (sometimes) mending things.

Sound is the cinderella part of computing and XP was a great step forward in making it easier to get first class results (Vista was a lost opportunity to do even better!). Pc's are not naturally configured for best sound work, go to www.musicxp.net for more info.

Dave.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

creative?


----------



## goregadget

i believe i had the same problem as the author, i found no help from this forum or any other.

as soon as you boot up do you get the windows installer pop-up saying its found new hardware

ac97 codec combo driver?

and also in your device manager do you have an error with multimedia audio controller?

ill check this post later but try email me if what i put is familiar to you

[email protected]


----------



## FreoHeaveho

goregadget said:


> i believe i had the same problem as the author, i found no help from this forum or any other.
> 
> as soon as you boot up do you get the windows installer pop-up saying its found new hardware
> 
> ac97 codec combo driver?
> 
> and also in your device manager do you have an error with multimedia audio controller?
> 
> ill check this post later but try email me if what i put is familiar to you
> 
> [email protected]



That is simply not true. This is a very commonly fixed issue on this forum, Code 10 simply means the driver is not installed. If the OP uses PC Wizard in my sig so we can identify the chipset drivers, then install the audio driver and other hardware drivers, it will be sorted. Simple. However, as the OP hasn't posted since January, i would assume he has worked this out already and sorted it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

goregadget said:


> i believe i had the same problem as the author, i found no help from this forum or any other.


Goregadget,

I just went back and looked at your earlier post and no one did answer in the three hours that you had it posted. We have all volunteers on this forum who are very skilled but do have jobs outside of the forum (many in the computer industry) and also they have families, so they sometimes take a little longer to respond than what you expected.

These volunteers work "free" in their "spare" time and are not paid except for the satisfaction of helping others. Therefore, the lag in getting to every thread when we have hundreds a day (this forum runs 24 hours a day) to respond to is understandable.

I am sorry if you didn't get a response in the time that you expected (I think your second post was just a couple of minutes after your first. In that short time it would have been impossible for someone to be there that quickly for you.

We will keep trying to keep our response times down, but please understand how our forum works so you better understand why we can't always be there in such a short time.

I also had to remove your email address to prevent unwanted spam, so if anyone wants to communicate with you, they can do so through the PM method.

Thanks for understanding and have a great day.


----------



## goregadget

thats fine about removing my email,, i guess it was a little nieve, i just thought it may help the author.

i can understand about my post not being answered over such a short time, however from the moment iposted my problem there were many viewers, and, after searching the internet for a 2 hours or so i came to the conclusion that no forum had a solution to my problem, trust me i checked, so i was simply trying to help the author if his problem was the same as mine.

all the help i have recieved in the past from techsupportforum (the only tech frum i use) has been extremely useful.

i hope the author gets his problem solved and wish him/her luck


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Your intent seems geniuine, however lets keep the solutions to problems in the forum so everyone can share from the wisdom you bring.


----------



## rollends

i have the same problem i have had to reformatt pc as i had missing files and it wouldnt boot up . ive gone from xp home to xp pro but now my cmedia ac97 wont work code 10 i have updated drivers and uninstalled and reinstalled in device manager any help would be appreciated . i used pc wizard from freeheaveho's sig Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3
Report Date: Sunday 01 November 2009 at 23:03

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : NEC COMPUTERS INTERNATIONAL SiS650

> Chipset : SiS 650

> Processor : Intel Pentium 4 @ 2400 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1536 MB

> Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200

> Hard Disk : WDC (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H22N

> Monitor Type : NEC CI A727 - 16 inches

> Network Card : AR5005G 802.11a/b/g Wireless Network Adapter

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3

> DirectX : Version 9.0c

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## ecc83

Rollends,
I had a similar problem with an EPoX MOBO some 4 years ago, could not get obsound to work. I fixed it by runnining the drivers from the MOBO disc.

I have not however used OBS for at least 3 years on any of my machines, I would suggest you just stick a pci card like the Trust in there.

The men who REALLY know about pc's and sound are at www.soundonsound.com

Dave.


----------



## rollends

finally after three days ive done it so for anyone else with the same prob 
i uninstalled my drivers then installed http://driverscollection.com/?file_id=14053 this driver then went into sound and audio devices click audio and select the driver in the above link (sis 712) for your playback and recording . i was quite chuffed with myself as im pc illiterate


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Sorry it took me awhile to get back to you Dave. Your PM went unoticed!

The original driver is here: http://www.sis.com/download/downloa...country=Australia&Image791.x=68&Image791.y=11


----------



## avovang

Hi guys

I have same problem with my onboard soundcard C-media AC97 (This device cannot start. (Code 10)).

My specs are as follows:

Manufacturer :	Powered By AMIT
Mainboard :	MSI MS-6570
Chipset :	nVidia nForce2 IGP
Processor :	AMD Athlon XP @ 1666 MHz
Physical Memory :	1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
Video Card :	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU
Hard Disk :	IBM-DTLA-307045 (46 GB)
CD-Rom Drive :	HUAWEI Mass Storage USB Device
DVD-Rom Drive :	LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163
DVD-Rom Drive :	EY2045R DRB625P SCSI CdRom Device
Monitor Type :	Philips Philips 220E - 21 inches
Network Card : nForce MCP-T Networking Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (May 2005)

I have tried many things but have had no luck, hope you guys can help

Cheers


----------



## ecc83

Avovang,
Code 10 should of course mean a driver problem but I suppose the hardware on the MOBO could be faulty. I am NO computer guru!

But the fact is integrated pc sound is poo at best and you might as well spring for a modest pci card. The Trust is fine, even better is the M-Audio 2496, if THAT don't work you have a serious 'puter problem IMHO!

WHY will peeps blow a serious weekends drinking money on graph cards but run shy of a few pounds for a decent soundcard!?

Dave.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

FreoHeaveho said:


> Sorry it took me awhile to get back to you Dave. Your PM went unoticed!
> 
> The original driver is here: http://www.sis.com/download/downloa...country=Australia&Image791.x=68&Image791.y=11


----------



## avovang

Thanks Dave

I have now invested in a cheap Creative soundcard and all is well.

Cheers


----------



## Mike I

I currently have this problem - a Code 10 error and the yellow exclamation mark next to the AC97 bit in Device Manager.
Rather annoyingly the sound was fine on my PC until 3 days ago when I inadvertantly removed the Realtek AC97 program in Control Panel by mistake :frown:
My motherboard is an ECS 7SOM ( I think - it's on Belarc/SSS reports at home ).
I had this problem when I first installed XP Pro years back but I managed to fix it somehow after a week of installs/uninstalls/banging my head against the wall.

I've tried installing the drivers from the www.ecsusa....site but no joy.
I've downloaded about 5 different versions of the drivers from different sites but had no joy with them either.

It seems to be a common problem with this card and XP Pro?
I believe I have the SIS chipset if that is relevant.

Anyone got any other suggestions ( short of buying a different sound card :4-dontkno )

Cheers


----------



## FreoHeaveho

use system restore to restore your machine back to 3 days earlier.


----------



## Mike I

FreoHeaveho said:


> use system restore to restore your machine back to 3 days earlier.


Cheers for the help.

I did try that just now and it offered me a choice of system restore points for that day ...but annoyingly, although it allowed me to go through the screens, it said it was unable to restore 

Any other ideas?:4-dontkno


----------



## FreoHeaveho

To make this easy, please download PC WIzard from my sig and install it. Then run it and go to file, save as, and save the text file anywhere you like. Copy the contents of the text file into this thread.


----------



## Mike I

FreoHeaveho said:


> To make this easy, please download PC WIzard from my sig and install it. Then run it and go to file, save as, and save the text file anywhere you like. Copy the contents of the text file into this thread.



Ok here we go


**************************
PC Wizard 2010 Version 1.94
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Mike
Organisation: Mike
User: Mike
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3
Report Date: Sunday 08 August 2010 at 11:42

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : ECS K7SOM+

> Chipset : SiS 740

> Processor : AMD Duron @ 1300 MHz

> Physical Memory : 256 MB (1 x 256 DDR-SDRAM )

> Video Card : SiS 650_651_M650_740

> Hard Disk : Maxtor (41 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : ATAPI DVD-ROM 16XMax

> Monitor Type : Hansol Electronics - 16 inches

> Network Card : SiS900 10/100 Ethernet Adapter

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3

> DirectX : Version 9.0c

<<< Mainboard >>>

> Manufacturer : ECS

>> General Information
Product : K7SOM+
Version : 1.0
Serial Number : 00000000
Unique ID : 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
SKU : Unspecified
Family : Unspecified
Start mode : Modem Ring

>> OEM Information
OEM #1 : SMBIOS Support from AMI
OEM #2 : Tested by James

>> Chassis Information
Intrusion detected : Unspecified

> Mainboard : ECS K7SOM+

>> General Information
Manufacturer : ECS
Product : K7SOM+
Version : 1.0
Serial Number : 00000000
Support MP : No

>> Chassis Information
Manufacturer : ECS
Type : Desktop
Version : 1.0
Serial Number : 00000000
Asset : 0123ABC

>> OEM Support SLIC
HPET : No
SLIC : No

>> Sensor Information
Hardware Monitoring : ITE SIS950 / IT8705F

>> On-Board Device Information
Embedded Controller : No

>> Slots Information
Slot PCI : 32-bit [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening] - Empty
Slot PCI : 32-bit [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening] - In Use
Slot PCI : 32-bit [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening] - Empty
Slot PCI : 32-bit [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening] - Unspecified
Slot PCI : 32-bit [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening] - Unspecified
Slot ISA : 16-bit [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening] - Unspecified
Slot ISA : 16-bit [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening] - Unspecified

>> External Connectors
SSA SCSI : DB25 male

>> Internal Connectors
USB : Mini Centronics

>> System Configuration Options
Option #1 : System Management BIOS from Atlanta
Option #2 : SMBIOS from AMI

> Bios : American Megatrends Inc.

>> General Information
Manufacturer : American Megatrends Inc.
Version : 07.00T
Date : 04/02/01 (mm/dd/yyyy)
Address : 256 KB
Copyright : (C)2001 American Megatrends Inc.
Motherboard ID : 62-0807-001131-00101111-040201-SiS740-K7SOM+
SMBios Version : Unspecified
DMI Version : 2.3

>> Characteristics
Flashable : Yes
Socketed : Yes

>> Functionality
APM : Yes
ACPI : Yes
ESCD : Yes
PnP : Yes
PCI : Yes
ISA : Yes
AGP : Yes
USB : Yes
PCMCIA : No
Smart Battery : No

>> Boot Information
Selectable Boot : Yes
CD-ROM Boot : Yes
PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
I20 Boot : No
LS-120 Boot : Yes
1394 Boot : No
ATAPI ZIP Boot : Yes
Network Boot : No

> Chipset : SiS 740

>> General Information
NorthBridge : SiS 740
SouthBridge : SiS PCI to ISA Bridge (LPC Bridge)

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : SiS
Revision : 01
Bus Speed : 100 MHz
FSB Frequency : 200 MHz (DDR)

>> Memory Information
Type : DDR-SDRAM PC-2700
Frequency : 166.7 MHz
Supported Channels : Single
ECC Diagnostic : Yes - Disabled
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2.5 clocks
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 6 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : 10 clocks

>> Bus Information
Version : 2.0
Transfert Rate supported : 1x, 2x, 4x
Transfert Rate : 4x
Aperture Size : 64 MB
Side Band supported : Yes
Side Band enabled : Yes
AGP enabled : Yes

>> Video Information
Integrated Controller : Yes

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
Latency Timer : 32 clocks
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : AGP

> Physical Memory : 256 MB DDR-SDRAM

>> General Information
ROW-0 (RAS 4, RAS 11) : 256 (Single Bank)
ROW-1 : Empty
ROW-2 : Empty
ROW-3 : Empty

>> Information SPD EEPROM (ROW-0)
Manufacturer : Nanya Technology
Part Number : M2U25664DS88B3G-5T
Serial Number : Unspecified
Type : DDR-SDRAM PC-3200 (200 MHz) - [DDR-400]
Size : 256 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability (ECC) : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refreshµs
Voltage : SSTL 2.5vv
Prefetch Buffer : 2-bit
Manufacture : Week 24 of 2003
Supported Frequencies : 133 MHz, 166 MHz, 200 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @ 133 MHz, 2.5 clocks @ 166 MHz, 3 clocks @ 200 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @ 133 MHz, 3 clocks @ 166 MHz, 3 clocks @ 200 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @ 133 MHz, 3 clocks @ 166 MHz, 3 clocks @ 200 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 6 clocks @ 133 MHz, 7 clocks @ 166 MHz, 8 clocks @ 200 MHz

>> Memory Controller Information
Memory Controller : Standard, FPM, EDO, Parity, ECC, SIMM
Number of connectors : 4
Max. Module Size : 128 MB
Max. Memory Size : 512 MB
Supported Speed : 70ns, 60ns
Supported Voltages : 3.3v
Error Detection Method : 32-bit ECC
Error Correction Capability : Single Bit
Current/Supported Interleave : 1-way/1-way

> LPC bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Type : ISA - LPC
Device : SiS PCI to ISA Bridge (LPC Bridge)
Revision : 25
Number of ISA Connectors : 2
Frequency : 8 MHz
Multiplier : 1/4x
DMA Speed : 4 MHz
Multiplier : 1/2x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : Yes
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : No

> PCI Bus : No

> AGP Bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Number of AGP connectors : 1

>> AGP Bus
Device : SiS740 CPU to PCI Bridge
Version : 2.0
AGP enabled : Yes
Mode AGP3 : No
4GB : No
FW Transfer : Yes - Disabled
SideBand : Yes - Enabled
Command Queue : 1 (max. 17)
Transfert Rate supported : 4x
Transfert Rate : 4x

>> AGP Bus
Device : SiS650/1/GL/GX,740 GUI 2D/3D Accelerator
Version : 2.0
AGP enabled : Yes
Mode AGP3 : No
4GB : No
FW Transfer : No
SideBand : Yes - Enabled
Command Queue : 17 (max. 16)
Transfert Rate supported : 4x
Transfert Rate : 4x

>> Bus Information
Device : SiS650/1/GL/GX,740 GUI 2D/3D Accelerator

> USB Bus : Yes

>> Device Information
Device : SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 0.1875 MB/s

>> Device Information
Device : SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 0.1875 MB/s

>> Device Information
Device : SiS7002 USB EHCI Controller
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI
Frequency : 60 MB/s

> SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Device : SiS961/2 SMBus Controller
Revision : 0
Frequency : 16 KHz
Address : 0xC00
SBI Protocol Enabled : No

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : No
Bus Master Capable : No
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : No

> Bus HyperTransport : No

> Bus QPI : No

> Bus CardBus : No

> Bus FireWire : No

<<< Processor >>>

> Processor : AMD Duron

>> General Information
Type : AMD Duron
Internal Specification : AMD Duron(tm) Processor
Codename : Morgan
Revision : A1
Technology : 0.18µ
CPU ID : 6.7.1
CPU IDEx : 7.7.1

>> Instructions
IA-64 Technology : No
X86-64 Technology : No
AVX : No
FPU128 : No
SSE5 : No
SSE4a : No
SSE4.2 : No
SSE4.1 : No
S-SSE3 : No
SSE3 : No
SSE2 : No
SSE : Yes
AES : No
Extended 3DNow! Technology : Yes
3DNow! Technology : Yes
3DNOW Prefetch : No
3DNow! Pro Technology : Yes
AMD MMX Technology : Yes
MMX Technology : Yes
Cyrix MMX Technology : Yes
FMA : No
OSXSAVE : No
MOVBE : No
PCLMULQDQ : No
CLF - Cache Line Flush : No
CX8 - CMPXCHG8B : Yes
CX16 - CMPXCHG16B : No
CMOV - Conditionnal Move Inst. : Yes
MON - Monitor/Mwait : No
POPCNT : No
RDTSCP : No
SEP - Fast System Call : Yes

>> Miscellaneous
NX - No-execute Page : No
VT-x - Virtualization : No
TXT - Trusted Execution Technology : No
SVM - Secure Virtual Machine : No
FPU - Co-processor Built-in : Yes
FXSR - Fast Float Save & Restore : Yes
xTPR - Send Task Priority : No
DAZ - Denormals Are Zero : Yes
FFXSR : No
LAHFSAHF : No
CMPLEGACY : No
ALTMOVCR8 : No
ExtApicSpace : No
3DNow! Technology : Yes
PBE - Pend. Brk. EN. : Yes
LAHF - LAHF/SAHF Inst. : No
ABM : No
MASSE - Misaligned SSE : No
OSVW - OS Visible Workaround : No
IBS : No
P1GB - 1GB Page Size : No
SKINIT, STGI, DEV : No
WDT - Watchdog Timer : No

>> Features
x2APIC : No
APIC - Local APIC Built-in : No
VME - Virtual Mode Ext. : Yes
DE - Debugging Extension : Yes
PSE - Page Size Extension : Yes
TSC - Time Stamp Counter : Yes
MSR - Model Specific Registers : Yes
PAE - Physical Address Extension : Yes
MCE - Machine Check Exception : Yes
MTRR - Memory Type Range Reg. : Yes
PGE - Page Global Enable : Yes
MCA - Machine Check Architecture : Yes
PAT - Page Attribute Table : Yes
PSE36 - 36-bit Page Size Extension : Yes
PSN - Unique Serial Number : No
DS - Debug Trace & EMON Store : No
SS - Self Snoop : No
ACPI - Software Clock Control : No
TM - Thermal Monitor : No
TM2 - Thermal Monitor 2 : No
EST - Enhanced SpeedStep Technology : No
HTT - Hyper-Threading : No
SBF - Signal Break on FERR : No
DSCPL - CPL qualified Debug Store : No
CID - Context ID : No
LT - LaGrande Technology : No
PDCM : No
DCA - Direct Cache Access : No
EPS - Enhanced PowerSaver : No
SMP - MP Capability : No

>> Power Status
Voltage Control : No
Frequency Control : No
Thermal Sensor Built-in : Yes

>> Addressing Information
Physical Addressing max. : 34-bit
Linear Addressing max. : 32-bit

>> Mainboard Upgradeability
Socket/Slot : Slot-1
Upgrade interface : Slot 1
Supported Speed : 300 MHz (or more)
Supported Voltage : 3.3V

> Frequency : 1300 MHz

>> General Information
Real Frequency : 1300.05 MHz
Multiplier : 13x

>> Front Side Bus Information
Bus Speed : 100 MHz
FSB Frequency : 200 MHz (DDR)
Turbo Mode : No

>> Initial Frequencies
Frequency : 1300 MHz
Bus Speed : 100.00 MHz (DDR)

>> Control Clock Frequency
Type : None

>> Processor Performance Information
Throttle Mode AC : None
Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
Current Configuration : None
Throttle : 1300 MHz

> Number of Core : 1

>> General Information
Number of Threads : 1 (max.1)
Number of Core : 1 (max. 1)
Number of Thread per Core : 1 (max. 1)

> Support : Socket A (462)

> Cache L1 : 128 KB

>> General Information
Type : Synchronous
Write Mode : Write-Back
Place : On Chip

>> Cache Information
Data Cache : 64 KB (2-way, 64 bytes line size)
Code Cache : 64 KB (2-way, 64 bytes line size)
Number of Threads : 1

> Cache L2 : 64 KB

>> General Information
Type : Synchronous
Write Mode : Write-Back
Place : On Chip
Multiplier : 1/1x (1300 MHz)
Correct : Single-bit ECC

>> Cache Information
Associativity : 16-way
Line Size : 64 bytes
Number of Threads : 1
Bus : 64-bit
Prefetch Logic : Yes

> FPU Coprocessor : Present

>> General Information
Integrated : Yes
Model : Compatible Intel

> Processor activity : : 100%
K : L

<<< Video >>>

> Current Display : 1024x768 pixels at 60 Hz in True Colors (32-bit)

>> General Information
Depth : 32-bit/pixel
Refresh Rate : 60 Hz

>> Supported Resolutions
640 x 480 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 256 colours at 72 Hz
640 x 480 in : 256 colours at 75 Hz
640 x 480 in : 256 colours at 85 Hz
640 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 72 Hz
640 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
640 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 85 Hz
640 x 480 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 32-bit at 72 Hz
640 x 480 in : 32-bit at 75 Hz
640 x 480 in : 32-bit at 85 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 56 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 72 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 75 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 85 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 56 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 72 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 85 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 56 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 72 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 75 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 85 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 256 colours at 70 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 256 colours at 75 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 256 colours at 85 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 70 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 85 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 32-bit at 70 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 32-bit at 75 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 32-bit at 85 Hz
1280 x 1024 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1280 x 1024 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1280 x 1024 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
800 x 480 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
800 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
800 x 480 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1024 x 576 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1024 x 576 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1024 x 576 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1280 x 720 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1280 x 720 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1280 x 720 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 256 colours at 70 Hz
320 x 200 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 70 Hz
320 x 240 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
400 x 300 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
400 x 300 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 256 colours at 70 Hz
640 x 400 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 70 Hz
640 x 480 in : 16 colours at 1 Hz
800 x 600 in : 16 colours at 1 Hz

>> ICM Information
Profil : sRGB Color Space Profile.icm
Copyright : LinoColorCMM © by Heidelberger Druckmaschinen AG
Version supported : Windows 5
Compatibility : Windows 4
ICC Signature : Win 

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : icm32.dll
Size : 249 KB ( 254 976 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)
Description : Microsoft Color Management Module (CMM)
Copyright : Copyright ©1995-1997 Heidelberger Druckmaschinen AG
Original Filename : ICM32.DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : ICM32.DLL
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.5512

>> Extended Information
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Monday 14 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

> Number of monitor : 1

>> Monitor Information #1
Monitor : Plug and Play Monitor
Linked on : SiS 650_651_M650_740
Resolution : 1024x768
Working desktop : 1024x734
Main monitor : Yes

> Monitor Type : Hansol Electronics 

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Hansol Electronics
Product ID : HSL06B6
Serial Number : 55E80600
Manufacture : Week 45 of 2003
Video Input Type : Analogic in 0.7/0.3v
Max. Horiz./Vert. Size : 32 cm / 24 cm
Monitor Size : 16 inches (estimated)
Aspect Ratio : 5:4
Gamma Factor : 2.26
DPMS Active-Off : Yes
DPMS Suspend : Yes
DPMS Standby : Yes
EDID Version : 1.1 

>> Features
Maximum Resolution : 800 x 600 @ 85 Hz
Horizontal frame rate : 30 - 72 kHz
Vertical frame rate : 50 - 160 Hz
Bandwidth : 110 MHz

>> Video Modes Supported
Mode : 640 x 480 @ 60 Hz
Mode : 640 x 480 @ 75 Hz
Mode : 800 x 600 @ 60 Hz
Mode : 800 x 600 @ 75 Hz
Mode : 1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz

>> Video Modes Standard
Mode : 640 x 480 @ 85 Hz
Mode : 800 x 600 @ 85 Hz
Mode : 1024 x 768 @ 85 Hz
Mode : 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz

> Video Card : SiS 650_651_M650_740

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)
Model : SiS 650_651_M650_740
Bus Type : AGP
Texture Memory : 105 MB
Processor : SiS 740 Rev 00
Converter : Internal
Refresh Rate (min/max) : 56/85 Hz

>> Video Bios Information
Date : 12/13/20
Version : BIOS Version 1.05.00 
Driver : 6.13.10.2120

>> General Features
Width : 320 mm
Height : 240 mm
Pixel per inch : 96x96 dpi
bits per pixel : 32
Colour Bits/Planes : 1
Brushes : 4294967295
Pens : 4294967295
Markers : 0
Device Fonts : 0
Device Colours : 4294967295
Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes
Hardware Acceleration : No

>> Blend and Shade Capabilities
GradientFill Rectangle : No
GradientFill Traingle : No
Per Pixel AlphaBlend : Yes
Premultiplied Alpha : No

>> Raster Capabilities
Banding : No
Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
Bitmap >64 KB : Yes
Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
DIBs : Yes
DIBTODEV : Yes
Flood Fills : Yes
Scaling : No
StretchBlt : Yes
StretchDIB : Yes

>> Curves Capabilities
Chord Arcs : Yes
Circles : Yes
Elipses : Yes
Interiors : Yes
Pie Wedges : Yes
Rounded Rectangles : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Lines Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Markers : Yes
Polylines : Yes
Polymarkers : Yes
Styled : Yes
Wide : Yes
Wide, Styled : Yes

>> Polygonal Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
Rectangles : Yes
Scan Lines : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Text Capabilities
Stroke Precision : Yes
Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
90° Character Rotation : No
Any Angle Character Rotation : No
Independent X-Y Scaling : No
Double Weighted Characters : No
Italic : No
Underline : Yes
Strikeout : Yes
Raster Fonts : Yes
Vector Fonts : Yes

>> Color Management Capabilities
CMYK : No
Gamma Ramp : Yes
ICM Device : No

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : sisgrv.dll
Size : 733 KB ( 751 232 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 6.13.10.2120
Description : SiS Compatible Super VGA Driver
Copyright : Copyright (C) Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 1998-2002
Original Filename : SISGRV.DLL
Product Name : SiS (R) Compatible Super VGA Dispaly Driver for Windows XP
Internal Name : SISGRV 2.12.52
Organisation : Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Version : 6.13.10.2120

>> Extended Information
Device32-bit : Video Card
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Tuesday 17 April 2007
Modified : Wednesday 04 December 2002
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

> OpenCL : No

> OpenGL : Yes

>> General Information
Manufacturer : SiS
Version : 1.2.1 SIS 2.12
Renderer : Compatible VGA / MMX
Acceleration : No, Software

>> Texture Information
Maximum Texture Size : 1024 x 1024
Maximum Texture Size Cube : 1024 x 1024
Maximum Texture Size 3D : 1024 x 1024 x 1024
Draw Buffers : 1024

>> Extensions
GL_EXT_abgr : Yes
GL_EXT_bgra : Yes
GL_EXT_blend_color : Yes
GL_EXT_blend_minmax : Yes
GL_EXT_blend_subtract : Yes
GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array : Yes
GL_EXT_packed_pixels : Yes
GL_EXT_polygon_offset : Yes
GL_EXT_separate_specular_color : Yes
GL_EXT_texture_env_add : Yes
GL_EXT_texture_env_combine : Yes
GL_EXT_texture_object : Yes
GL_EXT_vertex_array : Yes
GL_WIN_swap_hint : Yes
GL_ARB_multitexture : Yes
GL_SGIS_multitexture : Yes

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : opengl32.dll
Size : 697 KB ( 713 728 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Description : OpenGL Client DLL
Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Original Filename : opengl32
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : opengl32
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.5512
Type : Application Extension

>> Extended Information
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Monday 14 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

> GDI Plus : Yes

>> GDI+ Image Decoders
Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
Format EMF (1.0) : *.EMF
Format WMF (1.0) : *.WMF
Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG
Format ICO (1.0) : *.ICO

>> GDI+ Image Encoders
Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG

> Direct2D : No

<<< IO Ports >>>

> Port installed : ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

>> General Information
Type : Parallel
Input/Output Range : 0x0378
Mode ECP : No

> Port installed : Communications Port (COM1)

>> General Information
Type : Serial
Input/Output Range : 0x03F8
Interrupt (IRQ) : 04

>> Port Properties
Packet Version : 2
Packet Size : 64 bytes
Current/Max Receive Buffer : 4096/0 bytes
Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
Speed : Programmable
Type : RS232

>> Features
DTRDSR : Yes
RTSCTS : Yes
RLSD : Yes
PARITY_CHECK : Yes
XONXOFF : Yes
SETXCHAR : Yes
TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
SPECIALCHARS : No
16BITMODE : No

>> TimeOut Features
ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

>> Default Port Configuration
Speed : 1200 bps
Data Bits : 7
Stop Bit(s) : 1
Parity : None
Binary Transmission : Unspecified
CTS output flow control : No
DSR output flow control : No
DTR flow control : Enabled
RTS flow control : Enabled
DSR sensitivity : No
XOFF continue transmission : No
XON/XOFF output flow control : No
XON/XOFF input flow control : No
Error Replacement : No
Null Stripping : No
Abort on Errors : No

> Port installed : SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller

>> General Information
Type : Universal Serial Bus (USB)
Manufacturer : Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) (Micro-Star International)
Revision : 0F
USB Version : 1.00
Number of ports : 3

>> USB Port 1
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 2
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 3
Manufacturer : THOMSON
Product : Speed Touch 330 
Info : 000E505B709A
USB Version : 1.10
Product ID : VEN_06B9, DEV_4061, PRT_00
Device : SpeedTouch ADSL Modem
Class : Vendor Specific
Max. Packet Size : 8 bytes
Max. Power : 500 mA
Open Pipes : 6
LowSpeed : No

>> USB Port 1
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 2
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 3
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 1
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 2
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 3
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 4
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 5
Status : No Device

>> USB Port 6
Status : No Device

<<< Drives >>>

> Number of Disk Controller : 1

>> General Information
Disk Controller : Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS5513 EIDE Controller (A,B step)

>> Drive Controller Features
Mode : IDE
AHCI : No

> Number of Hard Disk : 1

>> General Information
SMART : Version 1.1

>> Informations Hard Disk Maxtor 6E040L0
IDE Channel : #1 - Master Drive
Model : Maxtor 6E040L0
Serial Number : E1KPQKCE
Revision (Firmware) : NAR61590
Family : Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 8 family
Serial ATA : No
Support : ATA/ATAPI-7
Size : 41 GB
Cache : 2 048 KB
ECC Size : 57
Multiple Sector : 16
IORDY : Yes
LBA Mode : Yes
DMA Mode : Yes
NCQ Mode : No
SCT Mode : No
DCO Mode : Yes
NV Cache : No
TRIM Mode : No
TCQ Mode : No
CFA Mode : No
CFA Power Mode : No
NV Cache Power Mode : No
Volatile Write Cache : Yes - Enabled
SETMAX : Yes - Disabled
Multiword DMA Mode : 2
PIO Mode : PIO 4
UDMA Mode max. : 6 (ATA-133)
UDMA Mode Enabled : 6 (ATA-133)
Transport : Parallel ATA8-AST
SMART : Yes - Enabled
SMART Self-Test : Yes
AAM : Yes - Enabled
AAM Values : 254 - (recommended 192)
Write Cache : Yes
Streaming Mode : No
Power Management : Yes
APM Mode : Yes - Disabled
PUIS Mode : No
Security Mode : No
Trusted Computing : No
48-bit Address : No
Cylinders : 16383
Heads : 16
Sectors per Track : 63

>> SMART Information Disk Maxtor 6E040L0
Health : 100% (estimated)
Performance : 100% (estimated)
Reallocated Sectors : 0
Pending Sectors : 0
Uncorrectable Sectors : 0
Total Boot : 3679 x
PowerOn Count : 9113 hours
Failure Prediction Supported : No

Spin Up Time (03) : 02089	(Threshold : 063 - Worst : 217 - Max : 223)
Start/Stop Count (04) : 00FB0	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 251 - Max : 251)
Reallocated Sector Count (05) : 00000	(Threshold : 063 - Worst : 253 - Max : 253)
Read Channel Margin (06) : 00000	(Threshold : 100 - Worst : 253 - Max : 253)
Seek Error Rate (07) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
Seek Time Performance (08) : 0A9DE	(Threshold : 187 - Worst : 241 - Max : 249)
Power On Hours Count (09) : 02399	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 228 - Max : 228)
Spin Retry Count (0A) : 00000	(Threshold : 157 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
Calibration Retry Count (0B) : 00000	(Threshold : 223 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
Power Cycle Count (0C) : 00E5F	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 244 - Max : 244)
Power-Off Retract Count (C0) : 00CF3	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 250 - Max : 250)
Load/Unload Cycle Count (C1) : 04949	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 249 - Max : 249)
Temperature (C2) : 00026	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 253 - Max : 253)
Hardware ECC Recovered (C3) : 01366	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
Reallocation Event Count (C4) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 253 - Max : 253)
Current Pending Sector Count (C5) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 253 - Max : 253)
Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count (C6) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 253 - Max : 253)
Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate (C7) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 199 - Max : 199)
Write Error Rate (C8) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
(C9) : 00003	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
Vendor Specific (CA) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
(CB) : 00003	(Threshold : 180 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
(CC) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
(CD) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
(CF) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
(D0) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 252 - Max : 253)
(D1) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 187 - Max : 188)

>> Partitions
Hard Disk #1 : Partition #1 (38 GB)

>> Monitoring Information
Maxtor 6E040L0 : 35 °C

> Number of CD-ROM Drive : 1

>> Informations CD-Rom ATAPI DVD-ROM 16XMax
IDE Channel : #2 - Master Drive
Manufacturer : ATAPI 
Model : ATAPI DVD-ROM 16XMax
Revision (Firmware) : VER 1.00
Serial ATA : No
Support : ATA10-ACS
Multiword DMA Mode : 2
PIO Mode : PIO 4
UDMA Mode max. : 2 (ATA-33)
UDMA Mode Enabled : 2 (ATA-33)
Transport : Parallel ATA8-AST

> Drives Letters : A:\ C:\ D:\

>> General Information
Boot Drive : :\

>> Disk #0, Partition #0
Bootable : Unspecified
Active : Unspecified
Primary : Unspecified
Type : Installable File System
Number of Blocks : 80 276 742
Block Size : 512 bytes
Size : 41 101 691 904 bytes
Offset : 32 256 bytes

> Drive C: (Hard Disk) : 9 GB available on 41 GB

>> General Information
Disk Type : Hard Disk
Peripheral Type : ATA
Model : Maxtor 6E040L0 
Free Space : 22%

>> Drive Information
Volume Name : Unspecified
Serial Number : E4E1-8DAC
Files Name : 255
File Management : NTFS
Volume is Compressed : No
Case Sensitive Search : Yes
Preserves Filename Case : Yes
Unicode Filenames : Yes
Access Control List : Yes
Named Streams : Yes
Object Identifiers : Yes
Reparse Points : Yes
Sparse Files : Yes
User Disk Quotas : Yes
Individual File Compression : Yes
Encryption : Yes
Share : No

>> Logical Features
Sectors per Cluster : 8
Bytes per Sector : 512
Cluster size : 4 KB
Free Clusters : 2226208
Total Clusters : 10034592

>> Physical Features
Cylinders : 4998
Heads : 255
Sectors per Track : 63
Bytes per Sector : 512

> Drive D: (DVD-Rom) : 0 KB available on 0 KB

>> General Information
Disk Type : CD-Rom Data
Peripheral Type : ATAPI
Model : ATAPI DVD-ROM 16XMax 
Recordable : No

<<< Printers >>>

> Default Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

>> General Information
Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

>> Current Configuration
Version : 6.00
Format : personnalised
Orientation : Portrait
Quality : 600 dpi
Color printing : Yes
TTF Download : Yes
Number of copies : 1
Hatching : Specifical
Paper Type : Standard
ICM Method : Disabled

> Printer installed : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\
Driver : mxdwdui.gpd
Size : 66 KB ( 67 628 bytes)

>> Properties
Type : GPD File
Created : Sunday 09 August 2009
Modified : Thursday 19 June 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

>> General Information
Port : XPSPort:
Print Processor : WinPrint
Data : RAW
Priority : 1/99
Printing Mode : Spooler
Connection : Local
Bidirectionnal Mode : No
Shared Printer : No
Jobs in progress : 0
Color printing : Yes

>> Loader Information
Loader : Automatically Select

>> Format Information
Format : Letter
Format : Letter Small
Format : Tabloid
Format : Ledger
Format : Legal
Format : Statement
Format : Executive
Format : A3
Format : A4
Format : A4 Small
Format : A5
Format : B4 (JIS)
Format : B5 (JIS)
Format : Folio
Format : Quarto
Format : 10x14
Format : 11x17
Format : Note
Format : Envelope #9
Format : Envelope #10
Format : Envelope #11
Format : Envelope #12
Format : Envelope #14
Format : C size sheet
Format : D size sheet
Format : E size sheet
Format : Envelope DL
Format : Envelope C5
Format : Envelope C3
Format : Envelope C4
Format : Envelope C6
Format : Envelope C65
Format : Envelope B4
Format : Envelope B5
Format : Envelope B6
Format : Envelope
Format : Envelope Monarch
Format : 6 3/4 Envelope
Format : US Std Fanfold
Format : German Std Fanfold
Format : German Legal Fanfold
Format : B4 (ISO)
Format : Japanese Postcard
Format : 9x11
Format : 10x11
Format : 15x11
Format : Envelope Invite
Format : Letter Extra
Format : Legal Extra
Format : A4 Extra
Format : Letter Transverse
Format : A4 Transverse
Format : Letter Extra Transverse
Format : Super A
Format : Super B
Format : Letter Plus
Format : A4 Plus
Format : A5 Transverse
Format : B5 (JIS) Transverse
Format : A3 Extra
Format : A5 Extra
Format : B5 (ISO) Extra
Format : A2
Format : A3 Transverse
Format : A3 Extra Transverse
Format : Japanese Double Postcard
Format : A6
Format : Japanese Envelope Kaku #2
Format : Japanese Envelope Kaku #3
Format : Japanese Envelope Chou #3
Format : Japanese Envelope Chou #4
Format : Letter Rotated
Format : A3 Rotated
Format : A4 Rotated
Format : A5 Rotated
Format : B4 (JIS) Rotated
Format : B5 (JIS) Rotated
Format : Japanese Postcard Rotated
Format : Double Japan Postcard Rotated
Format : A6 Rotated
Format : Japan Envelope Kaku #2 Rotated
Format : Japan Envelope Kaku #3 Rotated
Format : Japan Envelope Chou #3 Rotated
Format : Japan Envelope Chou #4 Rotated
Format : B6 (JIS)
Format : B6 (JIS) Rotated
Format : 12x11
Format : Japan Envelope You #4
Format : Japan Envelope You #4 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #1
Format : PRC Envelope #3
Format : PRC Envelope #4
Format : PRC Envelope #5
Format : PRC Envelope #6
Format : PRC Envelope #7
Format : PRC Envelope #8
Format : PRC Envelope #9
Format : PRC Envelope #10
Format : PRC Envelope #1 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #3 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #4 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #5 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #6 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #7 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #8 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #9 Rotated

>> Resolution Information
Resolution : 600 x 600 dpi

>> General Features
Width : 216 mm
Height : 279 mm
Pixel per inch : 600x600 dpi
bits per pixel : 32
Colour Bits/Planes : 1
Brushes : 4294967295
Pens : 40
Markers : 0
Device Fonts : 0
Device Colours : 8
Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes

>> Physical Capabilities
Physical Offset X : 0
Physical Offset Y : 0
Physical Width : 5100
Physical Height : 6600

>> Raster Capabilities
Banding : No
Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
Bitmap >64 KB : Yes
Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
DIBs : Yes
DIBTODEV : Yes
Flood Fills : No
Scaling : No
StretchBlt : Yes
StretchDIB : Yes

>> Curves Capabilities
Chord Arcs : Yes
Circles : Yes
Elipses : Yes
Interiors : Yes
Pie Wedges : Yes
Rounded Rectangles : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Lines Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Markers : Yes
Polylines : Yes
Polymarkers : Yes
Styled : Yes
Wide : Yes
Wide, Styled : Yes

>> Polygonal Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
Rectangles : Yes
Scan Lines : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Text Capabilities
Stroke Precision : Yes
Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
90° Character Rotation : No
Any Angle Character Rotation : Yes
Independent X-Y Scaling : Yes
Double Weighted Characters : No
Italic : Yes
Underline : Yes
Strikeout : Yes
Raster Fonts : No
Vector Fonts : Yes

>> Color Management Capabilities
CMYK : No
Gamma Ramp : No
ICM Device : No

> Universal Driver : Not Installed

> Spooler : 0 jobs in queue

<<< Devices >>>

> Type of mouse : Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32\drivers\
Driver : i8042prt.sys
Size : 51 KB ( 52 480 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)
Description : i8042 Port Driver
Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Original Filename : i8042prt.sys
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : i8042prt.sys
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.5512
Type : System file

>> Extended Information
Device32-bit : System
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Sunday 13 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

>> General Information
Buttons number : 3

>> Settings
Wheel : Yes
Scrolling : 3 Lines
Buttons reversed. : No
Cursor : 32x32 pixels

>> Features
Double-click speed : 500 ms
TRAILS : No
SONAR : No
VANISH : Yes
SHADOW : Yes
X/Y Threshold : 6/1
PEN Windows : No

>> Accessibility
Function Activated : No

> Type of keyboard : PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32\drivers\
Driver : i8042prt.sys
Size : 51 KB ( 52 480 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)
Description : i8042 Port Driver
Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Original Filename : i8042prt.sys
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : i8042prt.sys
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.5512
Type : System file

>> Extended Information
Device32-bit : System
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Sunday 13 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

>> General Information
Type of keyboard : 4
Keyboard Sub-type : 0
Function keys : 12

>> Features
Delay : Medium
Frequency : 31
User Preference : No
Underligned menu shortcut : No
OEM Code Page : 437
ANSI Code Page : 1252
ID : 00000809
Layout Type : 1
MAJ Key Enabled : No
NUM Key Enabled : No

>> Filter Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Sticky Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Toggle Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

> Joystick : None

> HID Devices : No

> Modem : SpeedTouch USB ADSL PPP

>> General Information
RAS Connection : Unspecified

> TWAIN Device : Packard Bell Diamond 1200Plus

>> General Information
Family
Manufacturer
TWAIN Version : 110.25088
Protocol : 1.8
Remarks : F/B Scanner

> SCSI Host #0 : 1 Device(s)

>> Device Information #0
Type : Drive
Specification : ATA/ATAPI
Manufacturer : Maxtor 6
Name : E040L0
Revision : NAR6
Transfert : 8-bit
Bus : 8-bit
Multi-Port : No
Normal ACA : No
Connected : Yes
Address : 0:0:0

> SCSI Host #1 : 1 Device(s)

>> Device Information #0
Type : CD-Rom
Specification : ATA/ATAPI
Manufacturer : ATAPI
Name : DVD-ROM 16XMax
Revision : 1.00
Transfert : 8-bit
Bus : 8-bit
Multi-Port : No
Normal ACA : Yes
Connected : Yes
Address : 1:0:0

> Drive : Maxtor 6E040L0

<<< Multimedia >>>

> Device Audio : Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS7012 AC'97 Audio Codec

>> General Information
Manufacturer : C-Media Electronics 

>> Codec Information
AC'97 support : Yes
S/PDIF support : No
Model : Unspecified (00004941)

> MIDI Output : MPU-401

>> General Information
MIDI Output : MPU-401
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.10

>> Specific Information
Voices : 0
Notes : 0
Channels : 16
Peripheral Type : MIDI Port

>> Device Capabilities
Balance Control : No
Cache Control : No
Buffer management : No
Volume Control : No

> MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

>> General Information
MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.0

>> Specific Information
Voices : 0
Notes : 0
Channels : 16
Peripheral Type : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

>> Device Capabilities
Balance Control : No
Cache Control : No
Buffer management : Yes
Volume Control : No

> MIDI Input : MPU-401

>> General Information
MIDI Input : MPU-401
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.10

> Device multimedia : AVIVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : AVIVideo
Device Alias : AVIVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : mciavi32.dll
Size : 82 KB ( 84 480 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Description : Video For Windows MCI driver
Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Original Filename : mciavi32.dll
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : mciavi32.dll
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.5512

>> Extended Information
Device32-bit : Installable
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Monday 14 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

>> Device Information
Name : Video for Windows
Version : 1.1

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : Yes
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes

> Device multimedia : CDAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : CDAudio
Device Alias : CDAudio
Peripheral Type : cdaudio

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : mcicda.dll
Size : 17 KB ( 17 408 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Description : MCI driver for cdaudio devices
Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Original Filename : mcicda.dll
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : mcicda
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.0
Type : Application Extension

>> Extended Information
Device32-bit : Installable
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Thursday 29 August 2002
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

>> Device Information
Name : CD Audio

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : Yes
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : No

> Device multimedia : Sequencer

>> General Information
Device Fullname : Sequencer
Device Alias : Sequencer
Peripheral Type : sequencer

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : mciseq.dll
Size : 22 KB ( 23 040 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Description : MCI driver for MIDI sequencer
Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Original Filename : mciseq.dll
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : mciseq
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.5512
Type : Application Extension

>> Extended Information
Device32-bit : Installable
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Monday 14 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

>> Device Information
Name : MIDI Sequencer

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : WaveAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : WaveAudio
Device Alias : WaveAudio
Peripheral Type : waveaudio

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : mciwave.dll
Size : 23 KB ( 23 552 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Description : MCI driver for waveform audio
Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Original Filename : mciwave.dll
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : mciwave
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.5512
Type : Application Extension

>> Extended Information
Device32-bit : Installable
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Monday 14 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

>> Device Information
Name : Sound

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : No
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : Yes
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
Device Alias : MPEGVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : mciqtz32.dll
Size : 34 KB ( 35 328 bytes)

>> Properties
Type : Application Extension

>> Extended Information
Device32-bit : Installable
Build for : Windows, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Monday 14 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses IMA ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : MS-ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses Microsoft ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
Description : Compresses and decompresses CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data conforming to the ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe 

Special Mobile) recommendation 6.10.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.0
Short Name : TrueSpeech(TM)
Description : Compresses and decompresses DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 DSP Group, Inc.
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.2
Short Name : Microsoft G.723.1
Description : Compresses and decompresses G.723.1 audio data.
Copyright : Copyright © 1996 Intel Corporation and Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Windows Media Audio

>> General Information
Version : 4.2
Short Name : WM-AUDIO
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation, 1999 - 2001
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec

>> General Information
Version : 3.2
Short Name : ACELP.net
Description : ACELP.net audio encoder/decoder. For licensing please access HTTP: //www.sipro.com
Copyright : Copyright © 1995-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc., Montreal
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)

>> General Information
Version : 1.9
Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec 
Description : bitrates up to 56kBit/s, mono and stereo codec (advanced)
Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM Converter

>> General Information
Version : 5.0
Short Name : MS-PCM
Description : Converts frequency and bits per sample of PCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

<<< Network >>>

> Network : Yes

>> General Information
Connection Type : RAS
User : Mike
WorkGroup : WORKGROUP

>> Teredo Client
Teredo : No

>> Net parameters
Host : cap-x4azdovjji6
NodeType : Unspecified
IP Routing : No
DNS NetBios : No
WINS Proxy : No
DNS servers : 193.36.79.101
DNS servers : 193.36.79.100

>> Public IP
IP : 91.109.100.75
Provider : Orange Home UK
Location : Manchester
Country : United Kingdom

>> Adaptor Information #1
Description : SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Type : Ethernet
MAC Address : 00-0D-87-38-1D-50
DHCP : Yes
WINS : No
IPv4 Enabled : No
IPv6 Enabled : No
Speed : 10 000 000 bps
MTU : 1500 bytes
Connected : No

>> Adaptor Information #2
Description : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Type : PPP
MAC Address : 00-53-45-00-00-00
IP Address : 91.109.100.75
Sub net masks : 255.255.255.255
Gateway : 91.109.100.75
DHCP : No
WINS : No
Speed : 3 808 000 bps
MTU : 1492 bytes
Connected : Yes

>> User Accounts
Administrator : Built-in account for administering the computer/domain
ASPNET : Account used for running the ASP.NET worker process (aspnet_wp.exe)
Guest : Built-in account for guest access to the computer/domain
HelpAssistant : Account for Providing Remote Assistance
Jane
Mike
SUPPORT_388945a0 : This is a vendor's account for the Help and Support Service

>> Domain(s)
Logon Domain : WORKGROUP

> Internet Connection : Yes

>> General Information
Connected with : Speedtouch Connection
Type : Modem

> RAS Connection : Yes

>> General Information
Connected with : Speedtouch Connection (SpeedTouch USB ADSL PPP)

> Passport.Net : Yes

> Winsock32 : v2.02

>> General Information
Description : WinSock 2.0
Supported version : 2.02
Status : Unspecified

>> Host
Official name : cap-x4azdovjji6
IP Address : 91.109.100.75
Sub net masks : 255.255.255.255

>> General Information
Place : c:\windows\system32
Driver : wSock32.dll
Size : 22 KB ( 22 528 bytes)

>> Properties
Version : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852)
Description : Windows Socket 32-Bit DLL
Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Original Filename : wsock32.dll
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Internal Name : wsock32.dll
Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
Product Version : 5.1.2600.5512
Type : Application Extension

>> Extended Information
Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
Created : Thursday 29 August 2002
Modified : Monday 14 April 2008
Accessed : Sunday 08 August 2010

> Network Connection : Local Area Connection

>> Connection Information
Device : SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
LAN : Yes
RAS : No
Share to LAN : No
Share to WAN : Yes
Firewall enabled : Yes
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : No

> Network Connection : Speedtouch Connection

>> Connection Information
Device : SpeedTouch USB ADSL PPP
LAN : Yes
RAS : No
Share to LAN : No
Share to WAN : No
Firewall enabled : Yes
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : No


>> Network Protocol
NetBEUI : Yes
Compatible IPX/SPX : No
TCP/IP : Yes

>> TCP/IP Parameters
IP Address : Assigned by server
Name server address : Assigned by server

>> Advanced options
Header Compression : Yes
Default Bridge : Yes
Connect to a network : No
Software Compression : No
Ask for crypted password : No
Ask for data encryption : No
Maximum number of attempts : 10
Delay between two attempts : 5
Automatic deconnection : No
Inactivity before deconnection : 20

> Network Card : SpeedTouch USB ADSL PPP

>> General Information
Type : Wired DSL
Speed : 4 Mbp/s
MAC Address : 00-0E-50-5B-70-9A

>> VPD Information

> Network Card : SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter

>> General Information
Speed : 10 Mbp/s
MAC Address : 00-0D-87-38-1D-50

> Share : 3 Resources

>> Share 1
Name : IPC$
Type : IPC
Remarks : Remote IPC
User : max.
Connection in progress : 0

>> Share 2
Name : ADMIN$
Type : Administrator
Remarks : Remote Admin
Place : C:\WINDOWS
User : max.
Connection in progress : 0

>> Share 3
Name : C$
Type : Administrator
Remarks : Default share
Place : C:\
User : max.
Connection in progress : 0

> Local Group : 9

>> Local Group Administrators
Remarks : Administrators have complete and unrestricted access to the computer/domain
Group Member : Administrator
Group Member : Mike
Group Member : Jane

>> Local Group Backup Operators
Remarks : Backup Operators can override security restrictions for the sole purpose of backing up or restoring files

>> Local Group Guests
Remarks : Guests have the same access as members of the Users group by default, except for the Guest account which is further restricted
Group Member : Guest

>> Local Group Network Configuration Operators
Remarks : Members in this group can have some administrative privileges to manage configuration of networking features

>> Local Group Power Users
Remarks : Power Users possess most administrative powers with some restrictions. Thus, Power Users can run legacy applications in 

addition to certified applications

>> Local Group Remote Desktop Users
Remarks : Members in this group are granted the right to logon remotely

>> Local Group Replicator
Remarks : Supports file replication in a domain

>> Local Group Users
Remarks : Users are prevented from making accidental or intentional system-wide changes. Thus, Users can run certified applications, but 

not most legacy applications
Group Member : INTERACTIVE
Group Member : Authenticated Users
Group Member : ASPNET

>> Local Group HelpServicesGroup
Remarks : Group for the Help and Support Center
Group Member : SUPPORT_388945a0

<<< Power Status >>>

> Power Status : Yes

>> ACPI Information
ID : AMI SiS740XX
Version : 1.00
Revision : 10.0
Power Profile : Unspecified
IRQ ACPI INT : 9
APIC MP Support : No
ACPI Timer Support : Yes

>> Configuration
Mode : Home/Office Desk
Sleep state : After 0 mn.
Monitor sleep mode : After 20 mn.
Hard drives stop : After 0 mn.

>> Features
Power Button : Yes
Sleep Button : Yes
Lid Button : No
Wake-up function : Yes
Display Dimming : No
UPS supply : No
Thermal control : No
Sleep level S1 : Yes
Sleep level S2 : No
Sleep level S3 : No
Sleep level S4 : Yes
Sleep level S5 : Yes
Switch power off : Yes
Sleep state : Yes
Advanced sleep mode : No

>> Drives Power Management Information
Drives Spin Down : Yes
Drive Spin Range : 3 sec. - 3600 sec.

> Battery : No

> Supply : Main supply

>> Processor Performance Information
Throttle Mode AC : None
Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
Current Configuration : None
Throttle : 1300 MHz

> Active Power Scheme : Home/Office Desk

>> Power Schemes Information
Home/Office Desk : This scheme is suited to most home or desktop computers that are left plugged in all the time.
Portable/Laptop : This scheme is designed for extended battery life for portable computers on the road.
Presentation : This scheme keeps the monitor on for doing presentations.
Always On : This scheme keeps the computer running so that it can be accessed from the network. Use this scheme if you do not have 

network wakeup hardware.
Minimal Power Management : This scheme keeps the computer on and optimizes it for high performance.
Max Battery : This scheme is extremely aggressive for saving power.

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>

> Hardware Monitoring : ITE SIS950 / IT8705F

>> General Information
ISA Address : 0x290
Support : K7SOM+

>> Sensor Information
Sensor : ITE SIS950 / IT8705F
Mode : ISA
PECI Mode : No

>> Chassis Information
Sensor Intrusion detected : No
ICH Intrusion detected : No

> Processor Fan : 5113 rpm

> Hard Disk Monitoring : S.M.A.R.T

> Hard Disk Maxtor 6E040L0 : 37 °C

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


There's some info on the AC 97 device about 2/3rds of the way down.

I hadn't got a driver installed specifically for it at the time of the report....was just about to try another one!


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Download and install this: http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfileecs/driver/mb/sound/cmedia/973x/9738a.zip


----------



## Mike I

FreoHeaveho said:


> Download and install this: http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfileecs/driver/mb/sound/cmedia/973x/9738a.zip


Well done chap - you certainly seemed to know the right ones as I no longer have the code 10 message and exclamation mark next to my AC97 in Device Manager. I am intrigued as I downloaded some of the ecsusa site previously and they didn't remove the code 10 problem..... .anyway

I tried to play an Mp3 file and when Windows Media Player Started I got this error instead now










When I went back to Device Manager it seems I have a problems with my PCI Simple Comms Controller?



















When I uninstalled the old AC97 driver before installing the one you linked me to above it did crash the PC ( although when I looked the driver had gone when the machine re-started ).

Would there be an additional driver for the problem above? ( A quick google on code 28 seems to suggest it could be linked to sound device in this thread ?? http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/forum/windows-xp/30620-drivers-sound-ide-bus-master.html )


----------



## moondog90

Hi guys. I'm new here, my experience was slightly different so it might help others who come to this thread. My problem was simple and is solved. Recently, if you do a Microsoft Update (custom) it will recommend C-Media AC97 Audio Device as an optional hardware update. Or if you have Uniblue PowerSuite DriveScanner it may recommend a driver update to 5.10.0.6300 (mine was 5.12.1.51 this is older?). The moral of the story is if your hardware is old like mine, taking every suggested driver update that comes down the pike is a bad idea. If it aint broke, dont fix it.

My Motherboard is L4S5MG3 with a SiS962 Southbridge chipset, connected to CA-3000 computer speakers. This stuff is old. Modern driver makers, including Microsoft, seem to take the attitude that old stuff need not be supported. So new drivers that can handle someone's new surround-sound system, may leave you with no sound at all.

I had the same problem when I blindly took a driver that Uniblue recommended for my Microsoft PS2-compatible mouse (that's right, MS wrote the new driver and built the mouse). If you make your mouse non-functional you had better know how to go into Safe Mode and roll back to a previous system version. This can be done without using a mouse; otherwise you are dead in the water! I also keep complete backups of my computer on an external hard-drive.

To fix my speaker problem, I first made sure I had not blown my speakers. Connect the speakers to a cassette recorder headphone jack or some device that is capable of driving your speakers. If they are good, next try to rollback the C-Media AC97 driver to the previous version. On my XP Home computer, I go: Start -> Control Panel -> System -> hardware -> Device Manager -> Sound... -> C-Media AC97 Audio Device (this is where you find the error code 10). If the AC97 cannot start, it should let you proceed to some diagnostic screens.

The first choice to try is to rollback to the previous driver version. This fixed mine and I learned my lesson. If this does not work (perhaps there is no previous version), try uninstalling the driver and reinstalling it. If this does not work, and your hardware is old, try reinstalling a version of the driver that is a little older than what was there.

As you can probably tell, I am not as sophisticated as most of the experts that help people on this forum, but maybe other screw-ups like me will find me useful!


----------



## ecc83

I am pleased folks have got their sounds working (however awful the system!). Note that whatever you are using for a "soundcard" audio can always be made more reliable (and latency reduced for those that know what that is) by defeating Windows Sounds, those irritating bleeps and bloops that crash in uninvited! In the Sound System simple select "No Sounds" then peace, perfect peace!

Note also that not all soundcard/AI manufacturers have written satisfactory W7 drivers yet (and some never will). Vista drivers (I am told) might work but from my own experience, M-Audio and ESI products certainly work fine on W7 (64 bit in my cse).

I would like to add re another post that 100% of replies in other audio forums agree that Ms can go swivel if they think they can insist on people keeping their computers online! I have also found other, less snotty help from many other people.

Dave.


----------

